# Brittany Ferries discount Code



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Planning to travel to Santander with Brittany Ferries in March / April 2014. Anyone kindly like to share their discount code.

Many thanks

Trevor


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

or


Ray.


removed by request


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Anyone is welcome to note ours down and use it when they wish;

removed by request

it is given to all our gite guests and has been well received by MHF members too....

Feel free to copy and paste it into a document for your retention "just in case"

Dave


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks guys,


----------

